# When excited she tinkles



## sydneysmom (Mar 17, 2004)

My Sydney is doing well at house training and is 4 months. She barks to let us know when she wants outside. The only time I've seen her potty in the house in the last 3 weeks is when it's raining and she doesn't want to get her paws wet or when a stranger or someone she hasn't seen in a long time enters the house. She goes WILD, runs around in circles, tail wagging, licking the guest feet and then she pees on the floor. I know this is involuntarily tinkling so I don't make a big deal about it. I guess she's just so excited she literally pees.








When my son and husband comes home from school/work daily, she greets them in the same manner, sans the tinkling.

Right now my solution is to only let her greet new people on the tile







. The only solution to the not wanting the paws wet is to take her out against her wishes as hubby does not want her doing her business inside the house. I'm wondering if this will stop with age? Anyone else have this experience?


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

Maxi does that sometimes i mean its just because they are so excited
that stuff doesnt bother me...Maxi is just learning to go outside to do his stuff , i still have wee wee pads all over my house i want him to be able to do both rather than feel he has to hold it in


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

the peeing is a sign of submission...when dogs are in packs they urinate in front of the leader to let them know they are boss. it is actually better to ignore them at these moments until the excitement subsides, or it will just get worse. i know its hard not to say hello to the little ones, but it can get worse. my mother has a dog and the minute u look at her she pees..it makes it very hard to have company over.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

Really hmm because when i get home from work Maxi goes nuts jumping all over the place when i go to pick him up he is so excited he cant stay still , and he has never pee'd now on the otherhand when i go to my friends house and her son comes home Maxi always goes running to him and he will pee alittle weird huh


----------



## SuzyQ (Apr 6, 2004)

our daisy has done the same thing on several occasions.

at 3.5 months, she's doing really well w/ the potty training. the only times she makes "mistakes" are in situations that get her excited. she urinated on the carpet once when a visitor came and she went absolutely NUTS with excitement.

recently, when we tried giving her her first bath (we only got as far as the legs before she jumped on my dad's head), she again peed on the carpet afterwards.

i've done a little bit of research on submissive urination, and everything i've read says NEVER scold your puppy when this occurs, as it only exacerbates the problem. like ladymontava said, you can train sydney (and guests who visit) by not giving her too much attention when visitors first arrive. wait until she has calmed down. i myself have never tried this, but have read that this can be effective.

let us know how things go!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

maybe there is something about her son that makes him appear superior..dont know..only had a little animal behavior in my schoolings...


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Tiki did this when he was very young, thankfully he has outgrown it. If I knew someone was coming over I would be sure to take him out just before they were going to arrive. This way his bladder was (hopefully) empty when they arrived. This helped most of the time. I would say he stopped doing this at about 9 months.

Judi


----------



## sydneysmom (Mar 17, 2004)

Thanks all. I really appreciate all of your experiences. 

Judi, I'll try the emptying of the bladder that is something I can do right now to try and improve this. If there's nothing in, nothing can come out







. 

I'll also have to find a tackful way of asking guests to ignore my precious little girl........they'll probably look at me as if I am nuts







...oh well, we'll see how it goes.


----------

